# Upper Valley NH



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

What a year thus far! Record breaking cold in January, Record breaking temperatures “January thaw” afterwards, Record breaking 4 Nor’easters in February, Spring clean ups never really happened, then Record breaking heat/humidity this last week. The second half of 2018 will be interesting!!


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Guess I’ll just post for my own amusement, while grabbing a coffee. 12” thus far, my guess is another 5” before it’s all done. Light and fluffy, lots of drifting already.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Guess I'll just post for my own amusement, while grabbing a coffee. 12" thus far, my guess is another 5" before it's all done. Light and fluffy, lots of drifting already.


 Just finished up our epic 1" of slush,freezing rain,flash flood warning with temp dropping from 35 down to 18 in 3hrs.(originally forecasted to get 12") I'd take the lite and fluffy over this mess.You "northerners have all the fun!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leigh said:


> Just finished up our epic 1" of slush,freezing rain,flash flood warning with temp dropping from 35 down to 18 in 3hrs.(originally forecasted to get 12") I'd take the lite and fluffy over this mess.You "northerners have all the fun!


About the same as you, but right now its 11 outside with a wind chill of -6.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

So far this season, 47”. First push, Nov 12. December was slow. Todays event put us over average for month of January. If the rest of month is slow, I’m good with that. Then, we’ll see what the rodent says Feb 2.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Preliminary forecast coming in for Tues/Wed. 6-10”, on the high side of this right now, which I bet will increase to 10-15” as storm progresses toward us. I know it’s winter here and all, business as usual for New England, but I was hoping for a little break in between storms at this point. Ready for Spring already!!!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Preliminary forecast coming in for Tues/Wed. 6-10", on the high side of this right now, which I bet will increase to 10-15" as storm progresses toward us. I know it's winter here and all, business as usual for New England, but I was hoping for a little break in between storms at this point. Ready for Spring already!!!


 I hear you. We just had over 2" of flooding rain and looks like 40deg and rain on tues, I wish we could get a break from the rain, getting old. Maybe give us a change of pace and get some snow! Up to 8" of snow so far this season !


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Overnight we had 6.5”. On 1/27 we got a quick 2”. This puts Upper Valley NH at 55.5” thus far this winter. And the Nor’easters tend to crank up Feb and March!!!! Not looking forward to it!!


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Totals for Tues/Wed are coming in, changing every hour though. 

TWC Tue Day 1-3
Tue Night 5-8

AccuWx Tue Day .5
Tue Night 5

WeatherUnderground Tue 9
Wed 1


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Hearing one source calling for 8-14”. The top end seems excessive, but never know. Was hoping for just an easy 5” just to make our yearly average, then the snow machine can shut off.


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

I think your near me. I don't listen to Skarupa or any body on Ch. 9 for that matter.
Weather Underground has been the most accurate so far for us.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

LOL, I hear ya about WMUR. Hailey LaPew can’t predict a forecast if her life depended on it. I use TWC (more drama than Science), WeatherUnderground (same company, but they give hourly snowfall rates which is useful), AccuWx (which is pretty accurate actually), and NWS. I am thinking 11” when it’s all done. Will be a long shift, starting about 8:00 PM Tuesday. Stay alert and safe my friend!


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Going to be quite intense tomorrow between 6:00 PM - 11:00 PM, looks like 1” per hour during these peak snowfall rate times!! Looks to be a 12+ hour event.


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

Every storm so far seems to end with rain/freeze rain. Looks like this one is the same. Right at the a.m. rush to get to Starbucks. I think your right about 11"


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Numbers have been pretty consistant last 48 hours. Saw a change the last hour, bringing totals down just a few inches, perhaps that mix line shifted North a bit. I’m still thinking 9”-11”.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Started snowing at 3:00 PM, started right up to, no gradual flurries, just started right up. Have 3.5” on the ground now. Will head out around 9:00 PM for round 1. My guess, round 2 can begin at sunrise.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Ended up with about 7” here. Such a weird storm this one was, not alot of snow, but just seemed like alot of tiring work. May be just tired of the snow at this point, lack of enthusiasm at this point. And, starting to run out of room to stack.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

A little over an inch on driveways now, expect another 1 1/2” by 3:00 PM. Big old fat flakes coming down, haven’t seen those in awhile, been the fine flakes that add up quick all Winter.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Ended with 3”, and a coating blowing off trees.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

still snowing here, was supposed to be done 4 hours ago


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks like 4” coming tonight, which isn’t alot, but I’m ready for Spring to arrive early.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Very welcome surprise this morning! Woke up to only 1” on ground, forecasters were calling for 3-4”


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Winter MUST be over! 43 degrees today with lots of sunshine and saw the first motorcycle out of hibernation on the road.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Calling for 3-6” Friday night/Saturday morning. Quick and easy. May just be last one of season.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

WOW! Is it coming down! 4” on the ground so far. Started around 6:00 AM. Radar shows this system just spinning over my area. Not going to end soon. First scrape done, will wait a bit and make the rounds again.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Think we are done here, ran some numbers.

Climate Data averages (rarely accurate, but data none the less) have my area as:
Nov. 2”
Dec. 15”
Jan. 17”
Feb. 14”
Mar. 11”
Total 59”

This year my records show:
Nov. 19”
Dec. 1”
Jan. 35 1/2”
Feb. 11 1/2”
Mar. 11”
Total 78”

Started way early this year with plenty of snow. Was nice to have December off with no snow action to enjoy Christmas season with family. Looking forward for the white stuff to go and green stuff to grow!


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

I was up your way this past weekend in Pittsburg nh so much snow up there they got 18inchs on Friday Saturday storm


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

‘Tis the season folks, game on starting Sunday evening! Looks to be a long snow event running through Monday night. Southern NH 12+, Central NH 9+, and Totals decreasing further North. Get your Christmas money early!!


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Weather gurus called for a dusting to 2”. Just stopped snowing now, my tape measures just over 4”, heading out for a few hours, light and fluffy easy pushes.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Accuweather was calling for 6”-10” for several days, never budged on their numbers. The weather channel and NWS called 3”-5”. Local bugs called 4”-8”. Ended up with 4”. Great first half of season so far, no more than 4” at a time, but plowing every week, nice and easy.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Perhaps the season is coming to a close gents. Highs are creeping past 40 degrees, lows are creeping upwards as well. Still a healthy snowpack here, but diminishing a little each day. Not going to call it done, just yet, but the black bears are peeking out and the Maple juice is flowing, so we’ll see. I hope all in interior New England had a safe and productive season.....signing off....for a few months anyways!


----------

